
Show HN: New ux testing app that comes with a free plan - ismaelsow
https://userstand.com/
======
ismaelsow
Hi HN!

As a long time lurker, I'm quite happy to have something valuable to post
today.

I’m reaching out to you to share an imperfect UX research app that I’ve built
:)

It doesn’t have all the bells and whistles the existing solutions have. The
video quality of the recordings is just okay at this stage. And being an mvp,
it’s still rough around the edges.

So what’s the point you may be wondering?

Here is the kicker: it has most of the stuff that the other solutions offer
but does 2 new things that could save you a big chunk of time.

1\. It allows you to recruit participants automatically and continuously among
your users and your mailing list.

2\. It also allows you to synthesize your findings much faster with a Trello-
style visual board for organizing your notes.

There is even a free plan so you don’t have to pay anything to start saving
time :)

It would be great to have your opinion on it.

